# Can anyone please help identify this?



## cacti

At 1:01:25 the character says it's by Vivaldi and then they play it. So far, I haven't found its name and I can't seem to stop wondering.


----------



## Delicious Manager

It is indeed by Vivaldi - it's the Violin Concerto in A minor, Op 3 No 6 (RV 356).


----------



## cacti

Thank you SO much! :tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager

cacti said:


> Thank you SO much! :tiphat:


Y'welcome! :cheers:


----------

